# Schneelöwe - OD



## ErnstG (Apr 4, 2015)

Das bayerische Wappentier im Winter.
The Bavarian heraldic animal in winter.

Format / Size: 35 x 50 cm
Papier / Paper: Canson fine face 250 gr
Farben / Colors: gemischte Marken/mixed brands
ID = Indoor / OD = Outdoor, plein air

Ernst


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

This is cool Ernst. I love the lion.


----------



## avni (Mar 15, 2014)

Ernst 
you are great artist,watercolor master,congratulations!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

Great lion! I really like the fence slats.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

avni said:


> Ernst
> you are great artist,watercolor master,congratulations!


Couldn't have said better. Yeah those fence slats are really good.


----------

